# What is it like to live in china? From a expat's prospective.



## kaliboy007

I may be making that transition


----------



## cschrd2

Since nobody replies let me give my few cts. Most of the cities are quite polluted do if you have allergies being your medicine. There are iPhone apps that show you the actual pollution. 
I think that's the worst part. Get used to subway and bus transfer in cities as its much faster then the car. Food and drinks are readily available, just accept the taste to be different. For a good steak the price is substantially higher BUT the Chinese food is a bargain. If you want to join the local community Chinese is a must, if no wish life can be good most foreigners live together on "compunds" or expensieve residential buildings.
Food is readily available via Carrefour or Metro store and prices decent (compared to EU). 
Schooling is very expensive so get that included in your contract.
Enjoy life!


----------



## GrahamWeifang

I have lived in China, Shandong province for almost 4 years.
I enjoy living here.
I feel I am well respected here.
I feel honoured to have so many Chinese friends.
I am of course married to a wonderful Chinese girl.

Kaliboy007 what especially would you like to know?

Graham


----------



## GrahamWeifang

cschrd2 said:


> Since nobody replies let me give my few cts. Most of the cities are quite polluted do if you have allergies being your medicine. There are iPhone apps that show you the actual pollution.
> I think that's the worst part.
> Get used to subway and bus transfer in cities as its much faster then the car.
> Food and drinks are readily available, just accept the taste to be different.
> For a good steak the price is substantially higher BUT the Chinese food is a bargain. If you want to join the local community Chinese is a must, if no wish life can be good most foreigners live together on "compunds" or expensieve residential buildings.
> Food is readily available via Carrefour or Metro store and prices decent (compared to EU).
> Schooling is very expensive so get that included in your contract.
> Enjoy life!


.
Hi cschrd2,
I would like to know which "Most" cities are quite polluted.
Can you expand on that please, and what are they polluted with?
My next question is regarding the compounds that the foreigners live on, do you live in a compound?
What is it like?

Graham


----------



## cschrd2

Pollution depends a lot per city and area. main pollutant are dust particles and nitrous components (from burning brown coals). 
For shanghai and Beijing they have good reliable measurements from the us consulate. There are also a number of Chinese reporting a, however those data seem to be manipulated. 
I've lived 4 years in compound (house), 4 years in international apartment (but downtown area) and about 3 years in a local apartment. Actually if you go outside the living area is not that different. Biggest benefit is that 'compounds' are more quiet and safer area for kids to play outside. Think I enjoyed all locations equally.


----------



## GrahamWeifang

cschrd2 said:


> Pollution depends a lot per city and area. main pollutant are dust particles and nitrous components (from burning brown coals).
> For shanghai and Beijing they have good reliable measurements from the us consulate. There are also a number of Chinese reporting a, however those data seem to be manipulated.
> I've lived 4 years in compound (house), 4 years in international apartment (but downtown area) and about 3 years in a local apartment. Actually if you go outside the living area is not that different. Biggest benefit is that 'compounds' are more quiet and safer area for kids to play outside. Think I enjoyed all locations equally.


.
Hi cschrd2,

Thanks for your post reply on the polluted cities, which you have mentioned just 2.
I have a further question, if I may.
Would it not be possible for the Shanghai and Beijing US consulates to manipulate the figures?

I feel there is a partly antagonistic view and feelings between USA and China, this may be based on China's success, and the current USA's downfall, which I am sure won't last forever.

Do you have a link to the readings taken by the US consulates?

I have lived in China for several years now, but simply live in a normal apartment, on a normal Chinese street (Lu)

We do have the benefit of the huge "Peoples Park" directly opposite our apartment, where on the 15th floor, we get amazing views, with clear fresh air.

Gra.


----------



## cschrd2

There are lots of independant data to show the air pollution in china. Since I don't believe in conspiracy theories I leave the topic to rest, apart from saying that I had air issues in Chengdu, Kunming and even Suzhou (place I also lived) besides Shanghai. I also traveled extensively over china and it simply is much worse then anywhere in the neighboring countries Japan, Korea but even Vietnam or Thailand. 
For more info on pollution you can look at: factsabddetails.com/china.php?itemid=392 
Or: just check greenpeace.org


----------



## vona62

The quality of Living in China depends on why you are coming. If you are being relocated by your current employer who is generous with their China posting support the experience can be great, but to some degree it depends on where you live as some cities have major traffic issues, all have moderate to awfull bad air quality.

Don't work for Chinese companies, they generally cheat on money, have no sense of loyalty or morality towards staff. Chinese staff are duped on their contracts, foreigners are ripped off. If you want some tips regarding contracts, things to be aware of send me a PM.


----------



## GreenGene

Don't expect the same modern conveniences of home and even in Beijing you need to pack your own toilet paper. Only Hong Kong will make you feel comfortable and safe from the street swindlers. You may not realize it but China is the scam capital of the world just a 2or 3 million below Nigeria. If you are a foreigner in China (living, working, or just visiting) expect to be targeted for at least one fraud, and expect to be charged more for everything. Sorry I cannot be more positive but I have lived here two years going on three.


----------



## Nickel

Will you be working in the larger, well known cities (Beijing, Shanghai, Ghangzhou) or one of the 2nd-3rd tier cities?

I was in Longfang for about 1 month before coming to Dalian. Two completely different experiences, though I loved both (one with NO English speakers).


----------

